# Srednio poczatkujacy prosi o troche pomocy

## Maqlik

Witam... Jestem dość świeżym użytkownikiem Gentoo... I gdy zainstalowałem to cudeńko zmiękłem wiedząc ile tu można... szczerze muwiąc pogubiłem się w tym wszyskim... Zaniedługo mam zamiar go na nowo zainstalować od stage1. Prosił bym o pomoc w skonfigurowaniu tego systemu. Jakie zminay w nim poczynić (wpisy w make.conf i innych configach) abym mugł uzyskać jak najleprze wyniki. O to sprzęt jaki posiadam:

Procesor: AMD Athlon XP+ 2600 (podkręcony do 2800)

Płyta główna: ASRock K7VT6

Pamięć: 256MB 400mhz (pracuje na 333mhz)

Karta graficzna: nVidia GeForce 2 Ti 64MB

Karta muzyczna: Creative SondBlaster Live! 5.1

Karta sieciowa:  Standardowa (najtańczsza w sklepie  :Wink:  )

Dysk twardy: Samsung 80GB 7200RPM 8mb cache (partycje podzielone są 100MB ext2 na "/boot", 20GB ext3 na "/", 600MB na "swap" i reszta GB ext3 na  "/home")

Napędy: LG - DVD-ROM DRD8160B

             LITE-ON - DVDRW SOHW-1653S

             FLOPPY DISK

Obudowa: ATX Simbadda 2000 miditower z zasilaczem 350W

Chciał bym korzystać z kde oraz do dźwięku używał bym alsy...

Proszę o wszelkie wskazuwki jak dopasować jak najlepiej system do sprzętu... Z GÓRY BARDZO DZIĘKUJE

----------

## psycepa

witam

po pierwsze to kolego przepusc tekst ktory zamierzasz wyslac na forum przez cos co sprawdza ortografie :) taka zyczliwa rada...

po drugie poczytaj przyklejony watek polish FAQ, znajdziesz tam wiele cennych porad, 

po trzecie jesli cos nie bedzie szlo to najpierw przeszukaj forum....

a po czwarte to jest twoj system, nikt ci nie bedzie mowil co masz robic a co nie, chcesz miec alse, jest na gentoo poradnik jak to zrobic, chcesz kde, znajdziesz mnostwo watkow traktujaccych o tym wm, w gentoo najpiekniejsze jest to ze robisz system "pod siebie", i tylko od tego ile wlozysz w to wysilku bedzie zalezalo jak bedzie wygladal i, co wazniejsze, jak bedzie dzialal, 

tak wiec zaprzyjaznij sie z opcja search z menu i powodzenia :)

----------

## qermit

może w takim wielkim skrócie.

1. w make.conf nie musisz wiele zmieniać najważniejsze byśkompilował z flagą athlon-xp (czy jak mu tam)

2. w pliku /etc/portage/package.use ustawiaj specyficzne dla danego pakietu flagi USE, a w make.conf te najważniejsze podstawowe

3. oczywiście zainstaluj sobie sterowniki od nvidi (czasami przy kompilacji programów kożystających z opengl będziesz musiał jednak kożystać z headerów xorgowych

4. zainstaluj alsę zgodnie z tym co jest napisane w podręczniku

5. skompiluj sobie k3b, albo jak wolisz tylko mkisofs + cdrecord

6. Skompiluj sobie kernel pod swoją maszynkę - to czego nie używasz wrzuć do modułów, to czego nie będziesz napewno uzywał wywal.

7. przekompilujesz kde to dorzuć jeszcze superkarambę + jakiś fajny temat.

Ja długo dążyłem do ideału (prawie rok) i nadal szukam tego co mogę jeszcze poprawić.

http://img29.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200509091957211280x1024scrot9i.jpg

----------

## _troll_

przeczytaj (*) handbook? czy chcesz bysmy wyluszczali Ci jego tresc tutaj?

do wielu pytan znajdziesz juz odpowiedzi na forum -> przycisk 'szukaj' na stronie bardzo pomoze

(*) przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Maqlik

no dobshe... ok troche pokombinowalem... zrobilem wszytkie mnie interesujace opcje... ale mam problem z KDE... nie wyswietla mi Ľ Ę Ó itp...

----------

## _troll_

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> no dobshe... ok troche pokombinowalem... zrobilem wszytkie mnie interesujace opcje... ale mam problem z KDE... nie wyswietla mi Ľ Ę Ó itp...

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377806.html

czy o to chodzilo?

przeczytaj APEL -> jest on tu specjalnie dla nowych uzytkownikow. jeden watek - jedno pytanie/problem. Inaczej wyszukiwanie informacji bedzie XXXXX (co to jest XXXXX? poprawne odpowiedzi prosze kierowac na numer audiotele; wylosowany zwyciezca otrzyma w formie nagrody pozwolenie na zasmiecenie forum jednym bezwartosciowym postem   :Twisted Evil:  )

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Raku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> (co to jest XXXXX? poprawne odpowiedzi prosze kierowac na numer audiotele; wylosowany zwyciezca otrzyma w formie nagrody pozwolenie na zasmiecenie forum jednym bezwartosciowym postem   )
> 
> 

 

mi tam się takie XXXXXXy kojarzą z jakims mega pornalem   :Embarassed: 

PS. Jak nie wygrałem konkursu, to usuńcie tego posta   :Cool: 

----------

## mbar

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> Zaniedługo mam zamiar go na nowo zainstalować od stage1.

 

Spoko, ja gdzieś za 3 razem załapałem o co biega  :Smile: 

Ale na poważnie, najwięcej nauczysz się na błędach, własnych i cudzych. To forum ma odpowiedzi na praktycznie wszystko -- znajomość angielskiego zalecana.

----------

## rane

Bądźcie milsi dla nowych użytkowników.

Wracając do meritum:

Cały proces instalacji i podstawowej konfiguracji masz tutaj: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml, cała dokumentacja jest tu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml, w razie wątpliwości pytaj. 

Dobre opisy na początek to:

Środowiska graficzne:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kde-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gnome-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/fluxbox-config.xml

Spolszczanie systemu:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml

Dźwięk:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

Trochę dodatkowej prędkości:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/prelink-howto.xml

I wreszcie fajny Podręcznik dotyczący zabezpieczania komputera:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/security/index.xml

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## _troll_

 *rane wrote:*   

> Bądźcie milsi dla nowych użytkowników.

 ?? po Twojej ostatniej akcji z projektem tlumaczen, mozna sobie gwn zazyczyc na maila, zmiany w dokumetnacji sa widoczne na mailliscie, howtosy mamy tez tutaj na forum (czego nie podales), sa tlumaczenia na gentoo.pl, jest search po forum..... czy sugerujesz ze prawidlowa czynnoscia forum jest za kazdym razem podawanie linkow do wszystkich tematow?? wiesz.... pamietam swoje poczatki z gentoo - nim zainstalowalem, przeczytalem kilkanascie artykulow / howto / co bylo pod reka. o samym gentoo!

ganiam ludzi, by tematy watkom nadawali sensowne wlasnie po to, by search byl latwy i przyjemny (czytaj : DAWAL WYNIKI). dostepnosc dokumentacji w jezyku ojczystym jest juz duza.

jak odroznisz ktory przypadek to len (ok. 90% userow na oko), a kto faktycznie nie moze znalezc zrodel (watek na mailliscie pokazuje, ze i to moze sie zdarzyc)? nie widze sensu, by w kazdym takim poscie (a ich liczba narasta ostatnio) podawac stos linkow.... to wszystko da sie znalezc!

Komentarze do mojej wypowiedzi (wszystkich) mile widziane.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

Heh, napisałem już dziś w innym wątku (tym o zamknięciu forum gentoo.pl) co sądzę o obsłudze tego forum.

A co do odpowiedniego traktowania newbie: Każdy jest leniem i wymaga sporo czasu i treningu zanim będzie w stanie sam sobie radzić i z tego doskonale zdaję sobie sprawę.  Po prostu fajniej jak się kogoś odsyła do czytania instrukcji z linkiem niż bez niego.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

ŁukaszLast edited by rane on Wed Sep 14, 2005 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Komentarze do mojej wypowiedzi (wszystkich) mile widziane.
> 
> 

 

a nie da się jakiegoś bota postawić coby każdemu nowemu na forum automatem posyłał to, co zwykle piszesz nowym?

Np. w chwili aktywacji konta jakaś zwrotka na e-mail z linkami, które zapodał rane przed chwilą + wielkimi literami i wytłuszczone "Use Search, Luk, and may The Force be with you"  :Wink: 

----------

## rane

Witam,

A ta notka to po polsku, koreańsku czy macedońsku? Jak forum ma odróżnić do kogo wysyła? Link do dokumentów w jakim języku miałby się w takim mailu znajdować?  :Smile: 

Jak dla mnie dobrze jest jak jest, załoga forum robi dobrą robotę, po prostu trochę więcej cierpliwości do namolnych nowicjuszy i każde odesłanie do rtfm popierać konkretnym linkiem, oto cały mój postulat.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## Raku

 *rane wrote:*   

> A ta notka to po polsku, koreańsku czy macedońsku? Jak forum ma odróżnić do kogo wysyła? Link do dokumentów w jakim języku miałby się w takim mailu znajdować? 
> 
> 

 

ano rzeczywiście nie pomyślałem, że tu się rejestruje globalnie :-/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak dla mnie dobrze jest jak jest, załoga forum robi dobrą robotę, po prostu trochę więcej cierpliwości do namolnych nowicjuszy i każde odesłanie do rtfm popierać konkretnym linkiem, oto cały mój postulat. 
> 
> 

 

ale każdemu kiedyś się cierpliwość skończy  :Wink:  Jak ktoś porówna klimat z forum sprzed dwóch lat (bo tyle tu przesiaduję) i z dziś, to na pewno zauważy, że forumowicze byli dawniej milsi. I nie mam nikomu tego za złe, że coraz brutalniej traktuje się nowych. Tak chyba działa ludzka natura w geście obronnym na znudzenie i stagnację  :Wink: 

A jeśli chodzi o podawanie konkretnych linków przy odsyłaniu do manuali i faq - ma to swoje zalety, ale może też być niebezpieczne. Bo jesli jakaś osoba nie chce / nie potrafi uzywać searcha i googli, to może się przyzwyczaić, że wpisuje hasło lub pytanie na forum, a po godzinie będzie miała wyniki podstawione przez moderatorów i inne dobre żuczki.

----------

## szolek

 *Quote:*   

> A jeśli chodzi o podawanie konkretnych linków przy odsyłaniu do manuali i faq - ma to swoje zalety, ale może też być niebezpieczne. Bo jesli jakaś osoba nie chce / nie potrafi uzywać searcha i googli, to może się przyzwyczaić, że wpisuje hasło lub pytanie na forum, a po godzinie będzie miała wyniki podstawione przez moderatorów i inne dobre żuczki.

 

Co do nowych napewno niejasne, niezrozumiałe jest prawie wszystko. Nawet to po co wogóle jest linux. Linki które rane podał mogą przyprawić nowego o dawkę uczuć z pogranicza ciekawości i wstydu. Myślę że do opisanej sytuacji nie dojdzie. Tym bardziej że jak zauwarzyłem sama dystrybucja właściwie jej instalacja robi dość mocną selekcję i ci o których piszesz jakoś tu nie trafiają.

----------

## rane

No nie takie dwa lata, półtora i chyba z tydzień dłużej ode mnie (musiałbym zajrzeć w profil).  :Razz: 

Jeśli chodzi o meritum:

Bez strachu, takich co pytają o każdy link szybko się wyłowi, przecież rozpoznasz kogoś kto zadaje po raz tysięczny pytanie o to gdzie jest jakiś opis.  Widać to też w historii.

Jak dla mnie każdy nowy powinien sobie usiąść na spokojnie, otworzyć link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/index.xml i przeczytać co właściwie ma do dyspozycji. To by rozwiązało większość problemów jakie pojawiają się na początku zabawy w Gentoo. Ale cóż, nie każdy to robi... a przyuczanie ich poprzez podawanie adresów bywa często korzystniejsze niż krzyczenie (chociaż krzyczenie też się sprawdza). Nie jest to żaden nakaz, czy nic w tym stylu, po prostu uważam, że będzie lepiej po prostu ich odsyłać i pozostawiam to jako temat do przemyśleń.  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

(nie(?))stety linux, a w szczegolnosci gentoo jest takim rodzajem systemu operacyjnego, ktorego NIE DA sie poznac bez przeznaczenia DUZEJ ilosci godzin na czytanie dokumentacji, znalezione gdzies w necie zdanie:

```

RTFM - it's not an advice, IT'S THE LAW!

```

jest zawsze prawdziwe (to sie chyba tautologia nazywa nie ?:)), 

a podsuwanie wszytkiego pod nos tez chyba mija sie z celem bo nie o to w gentoo chodzi zeby ktos nam zrobil system...

----------

## Drwisz

Był taki przypadek:

Pytanie o źle działające sterowniki ati. Gdyby zastosować metodę odsyłania, to doprowadziło by pytającego do frustracji. 

Odpowiedź znalazłem przez przypadek, w wątku o zastosowaniu jąder innych niż gentoo-sources. Okazało się, że niektóre z tych jąder (gentoo-sources) źle współpracują z tym modułem (ati) powodując zwisy i zamrożenia, (tak samo czasem działają źle skonfigurowane sterowniki) (tak swoją drogą, ciekawe czy to zostało poprawione). Dlatego czasem warto zadać dodatkowe pytanie i nie traktować wszystkich, tak samo. Bo czasami można coś pominąć co jest istotne i sami za parę chwil będziemy się denerwować.

Pozdrawiam Maciek

----------

## rane

A kto coś takiego zasugerował jak to z czym polemizujesz?  :Smile: 

----------

## Drwisz

 *rane wrote:*   

> A kto coś takiego zasugerował jak to z czym polemizujesz? 

 

"Z ogólną tendencją" i porównaniami negatywnymi " u nas to i tak jest dobrze bo tu czy tam to dopiero ...".

Sam czasami miałem ciągoty do odsyłania (jest to bardzo atrakcyjne), pamietałem jednak jak to sam zaczynałem i musiałem przerzucać tony papierów by choć troszkę załapać o co biega (gdy zainteresowałem się linuksem nie miałem dostępu do sieci). I wtedy mi przechodziło. Biorąc pod uwagę skromną ilość tutoriali po polsku i zwykłych materiałów pomocy przestaję się dziwić, że ludzie pytają. Tu skłonię swoje czoło przed teamem gentoo za ilość przetłumaczonych dokumentacji. Choć przydał by się jakiś jeden przyklejony temat z zebranymi linkami do najczęściej zadawanych pytań. Myślę, że to by ułatwiło przeszukiwanie zasobów forum.

Pozdrawiam Maciek

----------

## szolek

No to mam pomysł. Napiszmy jeszcze trochę postów za i przeciw. At co. Potem jaki mod przykleił by i zmienił Temat 

```
"Jeśli jesteś nowy na początek przeczytaj co o tobie sądzimy"
```

W sam raz żeby delikwenta odpowiednio nastawić?

P.S.rane : Moje poglądy  :Smile: 

----------

## qermit

ja niestety musiałem sam dochodzić do wielu żeczy metodą prób i błędów. Naprzykład nie mogłem skompilować blendera - tydziń się męczyłem  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## szolek

Ja nie płacze co musiałem sam zrobić. Ale cieszę sie że zrobiłem. 

Dobrze jednak że jest takie miejsce zwane forum. Generalnie faktem jest że bez podręcznika się nie da zainstalować gentoo. Ale z drugiej strony zypełnym nietaktem jest działanie w brew idei ogólnych zasad istnienia forum.Last edited by szolek on Wed Sep 14, 2005 8:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Maqlik

Ludzie ja nie jestem az tak poczatkujacy... chodzi mi ze jestem poczatkujcacy w srodowisku zaawansowanym... chodzi mi o jakies bardziej specyficzne opcje... mam kumpla ktory ma kompa o polwe spapszego odemnie a mu gentoo smiga jak ja pierdziele!!... a z instalacja ze stage 1 poradzilem se bez problemu... bootloader na moim pececie konfiguracja 2 minutki... na PowerBooku g3 troche wiecej cackania... chodzi mi o specyficzne opcje ktore mugl bym przeoczyc... bo jak jush wczesniej wspominalem komp kumpla smiga ze w to uwiezyc sie nie da.... A walnolem chocbym byl laikiem zeby wiecej chetnych wyskoczylo... z jakimis sfoimi doznaniami co maja podobny sfuj sprzet i jush cos odkryli ciekawego... widze kulturka na forum extra... jak w naszym parlamencie... jada po gosciu a nie wiedza jak jest...

----------

## milu

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> Ludzie ja nie jestem az tak poczatkujacy... chodzi mi ze jestem poczatkujcacy w srodowisku zaawansowanym... chodzi mi o jakies bardziej specyficzne opcje... mam kumpla ktory ma kompa o polwe spapszego odemnie a mu gentoo smiga jak ja pierdziele!!... a z instalacja ze stage 1 poradzilem se bez problemu... bootloader na moim pececie konfiguracja 2 minutki... na PowerBooku g3 troche wiecej cackania... chodzi mi o specyficzne opcje ktore mugl bym przeoczyc... bo jak jush wczesniej wspominalem komp kumpla smiga ze w to uwiezyc sie nie da.... A walnolem chocbym byl laikiem zeby wiecej chetnych wyskoczylo... z jakimis sfoimi doznaniami co maja podobny sfuj sprzet i jush cos odkryli ciekawego... widze kulturka na forum extra... jak w naszym parlamencie... jada po gosciu a nie wiedza jak jest...

 

Z całym szacunkiem do nowoprzybyłego kolegi:

 zastosuj się do APELU ze szczególnym naciskiem na punkt 11

Naprawdę o wiele łatwiej czyta się teks napisany po polsku(swój) nie po polskiemu(sfuj).

P.S. Sorry ale już dłużej nie mogłem się powstrzymać przed komentarzem.

----------

## psycepa

nie wiem czy sie nie myle ale ktos juz chyba ten link do bardzo ciekawej strony podawal

----------

## arsen

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ......Biorąc pod uwagę skromną ilość tutoriali po polsku i zwykłych materiałów pomocy przestaję się dziwić, że ludzie pytają. Tu skłonię swoje czoło przed teamem gentoo za ilość przetłumaczonych dokumentacji. Choć przydał by się jakiś jeden przyklejony temat z zebranymi linkami do najczęściej zadawanych pytań. Myślę, że to by ułatwiło przeszukiwanie zasobów forum.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Maciek
> ...

 

Przecież przyklejony wątek Polish FAQ jest już kawał czasu na naszym forum, problem w tym że mało kto to czyta, tyczy się także APELU

----------

## psycepa

moze trzeba by zmienic tytul watku albo jakiegos aliasa zrobic, np:

SUPER EXTRA MEGA TOPIC JAK SZYBKO I LATWO POSTAWIC GENTOO I JAK ZROBIC ZEBY BYLO MEGA EXTRA FAJNE

zaloze sie ze wiecej by bylo wtedy odwiedzin wiadomego watku  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rane

Ja bym dał tam link do dokumentacji gdzieś na górze.  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *rane wrote:*   

> Ja bym dał tam link do dokumentacji gdzieś na górze. 

 wtf? jestem slepy, czy tez sam przykleilem watek dotyczacy polskiej dokumentacji gentoo? fallow, nelchael oraz arsen od dawna prowadza forumowa dokumentacje (biezaca nazwa to polish faq, ale sam tam nasze howto i troche faq'a; btw. faq'a , czy faq'u?? jak to odmienic?)....

jesli masz jakis pomysl, by lepiej przyblizyc istnienie dokumetnacji n00bom - podaj smialo informacje! tylko jedno zastrzezenie - im wiecej przyklejonych watkow, tym mniej ludzi do nich zaglada, tym bardziej przykrywaja nowe posty; bezsens.

i nie zgodze sie rane - przyzwyczajanie userow, ze zadadza pytanie, to sam za nich wyszukasz stos informacji i wskazesz wszystkie pozycje 'lektury' wplywaja na userow jeszcze gorzej - im sie juz nie zachce. przeciez forum zrobi wszystko za nich? nie mam racji?

-

pomysl wysylania info na skryneczke mailowa _powinien_ uzupelniac APEL. niestety nikt go nie czyta. a jest dosc dobrze widoczny na forum. czy ktos wierzy, ze jak wyslemy miala o dlugosci kilku stron ekranowych ze wszystkimi informacjami, jakie moga sie przydac podczas uzywania gentoo, to ktos to przeczyta? bo ja nie watpie, ze nie - ja to wiem. proponowane rozwiazanie (choc przyznaje idealne) jest utopijne (jak wiekszosc rozwiazan idealnych ideowo...).

niestety z przykroscia stwierdzam tez, ze nie rozumiem zainteresowania gentoo przez slabo (lub w ogole) niedoswiadczonych, nowych userow gentoo... jaki ma to sens?   :Confused:  tzn. sens ma - ale nie, gdy sie nie chce czytac dokumentacji i nie ma sie czasu na nauke. tak ja to widze.... jeden z przykladow - uzycie graficznego instalatora, ktory ma wielka etykiete 'NIESTABILNE - UZYWAC NA WLASNE RYZYKO'. a sa tacy co probuja... i sa zli, ze jest niestabilny.... ?? nie jest najlepszym wyjsciem glaskac ich i uspokajac, skoro nie chca czytac. a moze tylko ja nie widze sensu??

anyway - sprawa jest dyskusyjna, wiec rozwiazania dobrego NIE MA. sa jedynie polsrodki, lub tez kompromisy. moim kompromisem bedzie nie wcinanie sie do watkow, ktore 'mi' (zaznaczam subiektywna ocene.... konstytucja gwarantuje wolnosc slowa, wiec nikt nie musi sie ze mna zgadzac) nie pasuja... jednak to czego bede sie trzymal to APEL. autorzy watkow: bez dobrych tytulow, bez znajomosci zasad ortografii (aspell / ispell dziala naprawde ladnie jak milu zauwazyl....), czy tez bez checi zajrzenia do dokumentacji - nie beda glaskani. przynajmniej nie dopoki tu jestem.

-

@maglik: Twoj watek stal sie dyskusja ogolnofilozoficzna nad nowymi userami. za to przepraszam - jutro temat podziele, by mialo to sens.

natomiast wracajac do twojego pytania - o co Ty sie do ***** pytasz? czy o:

- jak optymalnie wykropzystac kompa do produkcji grafiki?

- do programowania?

- do grania?

- do uzyskania efektow 'eye-candy' w swoim / jakimkolwiek wm'ie?

- jak przepeiknie zrobic wszystkie ustawienia power-saving?

Nie podales kryteriow, jakimi chcesz sie kierowac przy ocenie optymalizacji systemu, ale chcesz uniwersalnych receptur? ROTFL! uswiadomie Cie : nie ma takich!

gentoo jest dystro profilowanym - jak zapewne zauwazyles, skoro jak mowisz nowcjuszem nie jestes. proponuje na poczatek przeczytanie poradnika 'jak madrze zadawac pytania'.

PS. Przeczytalem oba tomy 'Emancypantek' Prusa. W tym trojrozdzialowy monolog nad sensem bytu i Boga. Sorka - o ssso Wam chodzi? Prus byl rewelacyjnym pisarzem / redaktorem.... ja zaluje, ze takich juz nie ma! Od niego przynajmniej mozna sie bylo czegos nauczyc i o cyzms pomyslec. A dzis? Najwazniejsze kto komu dal dupy i kto ukradl wiecej..... aaaa - i zeby komisje powolac! ehhh..... starzeje sie  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> (biezaca nazwa to polish faq, ale sam tam nasze howto i troche faq'a; btw. faq'a , czy faq'u?? jak to odmienic?)....

 

kto co FAQ

kogo czego FAQ'ów

komu czemu FAQ'om

kogo co FAQ

z kim/czym z FAQ'ami

o kim/czym o FAQ'ach

O! FAQ

Dlaczego tak? bo skrót wskazuje na to że mamy do czynieni z liczbą mnogą (chyba że FAQ traktujemy jako zbiór, to będzie inaczej)

----------

## rane

Chodziło mi o link do dokumentacji w FAQ, ale nie jestem pewien czy to jest naprawdę konieczne, zwłaszcza po ostatniej zmianie nazwy mojego przypiętego tematu  (który sprawdza się doskonale jako źródło nowych tłumaczy, raportów o błędach w dokumentacji i na pewno znacznie zwiększa jej popularność. To był jeden z ważnych czynników przy przetłumaczeniu tego wszystkiego, jeśli nie najważniejszy). 

Jeśli chodzi o nowicjuszy. Cóż. Jeśli NAPRAWDĘ chcą się czegoś nauczyć to Gentoo jest dla nich jak znalazł. Znam mnóstwo osób, które dzięki Gentoo po raz pierwszy kompilowały kernel, konfigurowały fstab, dzieliły dysk na partycje, wiedzą co to jest xorg.conf itp. Użytkownicy Mandrivy czy Ubuntu nie mają o takich rzeczach pojęcia i gdy konfigurator zawiedzie są skazani na zagładę.  :Smile: 

Dlatego polecam Gentoo nowicjuszom, zwłaszcza gdy mają czas na czytanie dokumentacji, którą dla nich przetłumaczyło community przy moim skromnym organizacyjnym w to wkładzie. Jest chyba najlepszą dostępną online, ciężko znaleźć coś lepiej i przejrzyściej napisanego (może FreeBSD, ruby, czy Debian mogą z nią powalczyć?). 

Pozostaje też kwestia pierwszego kontaktu. Wielu z "maksymalnych" nowicjuszy nie ma pojęcia, że jest dostępna tak dobra dokumentacja. Dotyczy to zwłaszcza tych, którzy klikają Gentoo z opisu na gentoo.pl i nie wiedzą za bardzo co dalej (emerge tuxracer?). Dlatego uważam, że przy takich osobach "właśnie zainstalowałem Gentoo i..." lepiej dać kilka odnośników i pokazać im co właściwie mają do dyspozycji. Potem to już kwestia ich chęci do edukacji samych siebie, może paru więcej zostanie na dłużej jeśli ich nie będziemy odstraszać na starcie?  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## rane

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   (biezaca nazwa to polish faq, ale sam tam nasze howto i troche faq'a; btw. faq'a , czy faq'u?? jak to odmienic?).... 
> 
> kto co FAQ
> 
> kogo czego FAQ'ów
> ...

 

Apostrof przy odmianie stawia się tylko po głoskach niemych (czyli takich, których się nie wymawia: Royce'a). Skróty odmienia się za pomocą myślnika (BIOS-u, UNIX-a). Jeśli chodzi o FAQ, nie trzeba go wcale odmieniać. Niech zostanie: to jest FAQ, nie mogę znaleźć FAQ, pisałem o tym w FAQ itp. Tak będzie najlepiej.

BTW: Pisze się "w ogóle" nie "wogóle", a w bierniku w pisowni mamy "tę książkę", a nie "tą książkę" (a mówić można i tak i tak). O tym też MAŁO osób wie, zatem myślę, że może się przydać. :Smile: 

Szczegóły w dziale linków na stronie http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/jak-tlumaczyc.html

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## psycepa

a dla mnie to i tak zostanie na polce  "powiedz mi jak mam strzelic sobie system, ale lekko latwo i przyjemnie, do tego zeby smigal i wygladal jak cacuszko, tylko tresciwie bo nie mam czasu czytac"

kto chce ten znajdzie, komu sie nie chce, nie bedzie sie chcialo tym bardziej po tym jak dostanie wszystko na talerzu, tu stanowczo trzymam strone trolla, 

natomiast o Prusie to w innym watku  :Razz: , ale thx troll za poparcie, niektorzy nie doceniaja dobrej literatury jesli nie zawiera w tytule man , rc albo .conf   :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

@qermint: thx  :Wink:  oczywiscie ma to glebszy sens  :Smile: 

@ rane: polecasz gentoo takze poczatkujacym userom, ktorzy nie maja czasu czytac dokumentacji?? do glowy przychodzi mi jedynie stwierdzenie, ze namawiasz ludzi do tego w czym sam siedzisz. ale po co? niektorzy chca prostoty! a twierdzenie ze konfiguratory zawioda? no bez jaj! taki redhat, czy mandriva wlasnie tym podbijaja uzytkownikow...

niech ludzie wpierw zobacza czym ten linuks jest - nie gryzie i nie jest 'hakjerski' (tj. do jego obslugi nie potrzeba zdolnosci hackera). gentoo jest ZLE dla uzytkownikow, ktorzy o linuksie pojecia nie maja.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ rane: polecasz gentoo takze poczatkujacym userom, ktorzy nie maja czasu czytac dokumentacji?? do glowy przychodzi mi jedynie stwierdzenie, ze namawiasz ludzi do tego w czym sam siedzisz. ale po co? niektorzy chca prostoty! a twierdzenie ze konfiguratory zawioda? no bez jaj! taki redhat, czy mandriva wlasnie tym podbijaja uzytkownikow...
> 
> niech ludzie wpierw zobacza czym ten linuks jest - nie gryzie i nie jest 'hakjerski' (tj. do jego obslugi nie potrzeba zdolnosci hackera). gentoo jest ZLE dla uzytkownikow, ktorzy o linuksie pojecia nie maja.
> ...

 

/me slaps troll with Canada.

Przecież napisałem, że tylko gdy chcą się NAPRAWDĘ czegoś nauczyć i gdy mają czas na dokumentację.

Reszta niech się bawi w coś, przy czym nie trzeba tyle majsterkować. To dość oczywiste... I jeśli wymaga to podkreślenia: TAK, uważam, że Gentoo nie jest dla ludzi, którym nie chce się uczyć lub nie mają na to czasu.  :Smile: 

A jak ktoś nie jest tego świadom, to potem jest tak:

<sprae^ALT_Code> koles chcial zainstalowac gentoo

<sprae^ALT_Code> sciagnal se to cd

<sprae^ALT_Code> co migu mowil ze fajne

<sprae^ALT_Code> ale cos mu przeszkodzilo w instalacji

<sprae^ALT_Code> 21:51 <ławka/8072525> wyskoczyła konsola :[

----------

## _troll_

 *rane wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> @ rane: polecasz gentoo takze poczatkujacym userom, ktorzy nie maja czasu czytac dokumentacji?? do glowy przychodzi mi jedynie stwierdzenie, ze namawiasz ludzi do tego w czym sam siedzisz. ale po co? niektorzy chca prostoty! a twierdzenie ze konfiguratory zawioda? no bez jaj! taki redhat, czy mandriva wlasnie tym podbijaja uzytkownikow...
> 
> niech ludzie wpierw zobacza czym ten linuks jest - nie gryzie i nie jest 'hakjerski' (tj. do jego obslugi nie potrzeba zdolnosci hackera). gentoo jest ZLE dla uzytkownikow, ktorzy o linuksie pojecia nie maja.
> ...

 to czemu sluzy ta dyskusja, jak nie zparzeczeniu tego? przeciez przekonujesz, ze userow 'wystarczy poglaskac' (troche ironizuje  :Wink:  ) i wszyscy zaczna sie uczyc. moim zdaniem Ci ktorzy chca sie uczyc, nie potrzebuja, by ich 'glaskac'... oni to robia. zachety nie sa im potrzebne.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

Najbardziej nowi nie wiedzą jak i skąd się uczyć. To moja pointa.  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *rane wrote:*   

> Najbardziej nowi nie wiedzą jak i skąd się uczyć. To moja pointa. 

 

Zgadzam się z tym całkowicie. Jak byłem początkujący z Gentoo to wszystko było dla mnie tak obce, że odesłanie mnie do google sprawiało iż problem narastał a nie zostawał rozwiązany. Na szczęście gdzie jeden odesłal do google tam drugi skierował na odpowiedniego linka i jakoś doszedłem co i jak. DLatego uważam, że udzielenie czasami takiej właśnie pomocy osobie, która na koncie ma kilka postów nie jest niczym złym. Gorzej jeśli takie pytanie pojawia sie któryś raz z rzedu u tej samej osoby, albo jak pyta ktoś kto tych postów juz na forum ma wiecej.

Taka jest moja opinia.

Pozdrawiam

Marcin ]:->

----------

## Nemrod

witam ...

Generalnie jestem biernym użytkownikiem tego forum jednak w tym wypadku nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> rane wrote:	
> 
> Najbardziej nowi nie wiedzą jak i skąd się uczyć. To moja pointa.

 

Zapewne jest w tym troche prawdy, jednak czyja to wina ?? wedlug mnie tylko i wylacznie Ich. Gentoo posiada najlepsza dokumantacje jaka kiedykolwiek czytalem - od niedawna dostepna jest rowniez po polsku wiec juz wogole nie widze problemu - pozostaje jedynie chec jej przeczytania. 

Argumentacja typu - "byla plyta w gazecie" lub "kliknalem w linka" mija sie z celem; pierwsza czynnoscia przed zainstalowaniem jakiegokolwiek systemu powinno byc odwiedzenie strony "producenta" i przeczytanie chociazby ogolnej charakterystyki produktu - o dokumentacji/instrukcji nie wspominajac. To ze spora liczba "nowicjuszy" tego nie robi swiadczy tylko i wylacznie o ignorancji i tak naprawde braku checi poznania instalowanego systemu (lenistwo ?) - co na dluzsza mete jest bezsensem. 

Zgadzam sie sie w zupelnosci z trollem - "glaskanie" nowicjuszy w krotkim czasie doprowadzi to forum do stanu w jakim znajduje sie wiekszosc forow dotyczacych "wizardowych" dystrybucji - czyli setki powtarzajacych sie watkow, brak mozliwosci sensownego wyszukania i generalnie brak konkretnej pomocy. {w tym miejscu dodam, ze forum gentoo jest najsensowniejszym forum jakie spotkalem apropo danej dystrybucji - jest jedno i jest konkretne}

Z drugiej strony troche racji ma tez rane - nie mozna zostawic "nowego" samemu sobie - po to jest to forum, jednak sam zainteresowany powinien wykazac troche zainteresowania /zwlaszcza jezeli deklaruje sie jako nie calkowity nowicjusz/

----------

## mbar

E tam lenistwo.

IMO wtórny analfabetyzm szaleje w Polen.

----------

## szolek

No tak płyta w gazecie narobiła reklamy nie małej i szybko też mogła zepsuć opinie o tej dystrybucji. Mogli do sprawy podejść bardziej odpowiedzialnie bynajmniej prezentując tutejsze zwyczje. Streszczać handbooka do kilku stron mija się z celem kiedy oficjalny jest wciąż aktualizowany. 

Co do strony producenta to tu bez tego nie da rady fakt. Ale nie wszyscy czytają instrukcje i to rodzi obawy co do nowych. 

Stanowco trzeba podkreślić "BEZ TEGO NIE RUSZYSZ!!!" zamias słowa instrukcja i temu podobne, które ciężko się nawet odmienia.

Co do przyjętego zwyczaju nazewnictwa już się przyzwycziłem ale każdy miał jakieś początki.

----------

## milu

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Ale nie wszyscy czytają instrukcje i to rodzi obawy co do nowych.

 

Niestety - bez czytania(ze zrozumieniem) dokumentacji daleko się nie zajdzie. A jeśli tej dokumentacji daleko nie trzeba szukać(Przyklejony wątek, pierwsze miejsce w google) to naprawdę jest wystarczające. Dlatego nowym leniom mówię stanowcze NIE. Jeśli nie chce się poszukać to niech poczeka aż mu te chęci przyjdą.

----------

## rane

Popatrzcie dwa wątki wyżej [1]. (Jeśli to czytasz, przepraszam, że traktuję Cię jako przykład). Chłopak nie umie znaleźć żadnej lektury o flagach USE, chociaż w Podręczniku jak byk stoi "Flagi USE" w nazwie jednego z rozdziałów. Dostał link do Podręcznika, przejrzy jego zawartość, może coś zacznie czytać i za dwa dni komuś pomoże w czymś równie prostym.... Gdyby go olać lub dać gotowca - nic takiego na pewno się nie stanie. A podejście "ja umiem, więc i oni powinni" już od dawna mnie nie przekonuje.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-381558.html

----------

## Nemrod

w tym przykladzie (bez obrazy dla autora za przedmiotowe traktowanie) widac ewidentnie, ze problemem jest lenistwo, co przyznal sam autor (nie wypada sie nad Nim pastwic bo przeprosil  :Razz: ) ... 

jak widac rozwiazaniem sporej liczby watkow jest wbicie do glowy "nowym" ze podstawowym zrodlem pomocy jest podrecznik (moze faktycznie link do APELU powinien miec jakas bardziej zachecajaca nazwe)

inna sprawa ze tu akurat zostalo zadane konkretne pytanie (w przeciwienstwie do autora aktualnego watku) i padla, prosta i  konkretna odpowiedz - tyle ze gdyby nie link zalaczony przez rane chlopak prawdopodobnie nadal nie przeczytal by handbooka ...

ps

 *Quote:*   

> A podejście "ja umiem, więc i oni powinni" już od dawna mnie nie przekonuje

 

Pewnie dla tego ze jest raczej malo inteligentne  :Smile: 

----------

## rane

 *Nemrod wrote:*   

> gdyby nie link zalaczony przez rane chlopak prawdopodobnie nadal nie przeczytal by handbooka ...

 

Zaczynacie rozumieć o co mi chodzi.  :Smile: 

----------

## Nemrod

sek w tym ze rozumiem i Ciebie i trolla - obaj macie racje - co czyni sytuacje raczej patowa

----------

## rane

Ale pojedynkować raczej się nie będziemy.  :Smile: 

----------

## Drwisz

Może zamiast tytułu:""Poliż" FAQ", powinno mu się nadać nazwę: "Zajżyj zanim zaczniesz pytać"?

----------

## rane

Heh, jeśli tam pojawi się słowo "zajżyj" to na pewno tekst przyciągnie uwagę...  :Smile: 

----------

## Drwisz

To moze "Hardcore XXL Faq"

Nie przesadzajmy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rane

A teraz na poważnie (bo nas moderatorzy zaraz ten tego ;p). Jeśli naprawdę zmieniać to na coś w stylu: "ODPOWIEDZI NA NAJCZESCIEJ ZADAWANE PYTANIA" - i wg. mnie to wystarczy. Bez polskich fontów specjalnie, bo z kodowaniem są problemy (czekamy na UTF-8...).

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## Drwisz

Jestem za. Dodałbym kilka pozycji ksiązkowych:

Matt Welsh,Mathias Kalle Dalheimer & Lar Kaufman; Linux 

Wydawnictwo Robomatic; Linux Agresja i ochrona #Była wydana jako podręcznik hakera, jednak to pożądna pozycja o bezpieczeństwie i kofiguracji systemu.

Te dwie mogę polecić ze spokojem.

----------

## Nemrod

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Jestem za. Dodałbym kilka pozycji ksiązkowych:
> 
> Matt Welsh,Mathias Kalle Dalheimer & Lar Kaufman; Linux 
> 
> Wydawnictwo Robomatic; Linux Agresja i ochrona #Była wydana jako podręcznik hakera, jednak to pożądna pozycja o bezpieczeństwie i kofiguracji systemu.
> ...

 

no tutaj to sie chyba kolega troche rozpedzil  :Smile:  - to ma byc forum gentoo - wyobrazam sobie mine poczatkujacego uzytkownika gentoo, ktoremu sugerujesz ze powinien najpierw przeczytac ksiazke zanim zada pytanie na forum  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

Moze i ja dodam swoje trzy grosze. Kultura na naszym forum czesto odbiega od przyzwoitosci (widac to takze w innych postach). Dobrze sie stalo, ze kolega Rane chce cos z tym zrobic i zycze mu powodzenia. Czasami jak mam jakis problem, to oczywiscie najpierw przekopie cale forum, ale pozniej zastanawiam sie czy jest wogole sens zadac tutaj pytanie, zeby sie nie wyglupic i nie byc odeslanym na google. Nie kazdy na codzien pracuje z linuksem i niektore tematy moga sie innym wydawac banalne. 

Co ciekawe na forum angielskojezycznym nie ma wypowiedzi co ty tu wogole robisz, poszukaj na google itp. 

Ludzie wyluzujcie. Jezeli was irytuja zadawane pytania to poprostu nie musicie na nie odpowiadac, a moze sie znajdzie ktos kto bedzie sluzyl pomoca.

Mieszkam juz dluzszy czas poza Polska i tutaj w pracy czesto slysze taka mysl przewodnia:

```
Nie ma glupich pytan, moga byc tylko glupie odpowiedzi
```

Serdecznie pozdrawiam

Mirek

----------

## Drwisz

 *Nemrod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no tutaj to sie chyba kolega troche rozpedzil  - to ma byc forum gentoo - wyobrazam sobie mine poczatkujacego uzytkownika gentoo, ktoremu sugerujesz ze powinien najpierw przeczytac ksiazke zanim zada pytanie na forum 

 

Podręczniki  :Smile:  Jeśli to rozwiąże jego problemy to tak  :Twisted Evil:  . Nie zapominaj, że Gentoo to dalej linux i większość problemów jest uniwersalna. Te książki pomogły mi nie raz tłumacząc lepiej niż "man" co i jak wykonać oraz pomagały znaleźć rozwiązania problemów innych ludków. Nie zmuszam nikogo do czytania, ale polecam jako pomoc w zrozumieniu niektórych zagadnień. A czasem jako apteczkę pierwszej pomocy (np. gdy brak sieci). Niektóre tematy w sieci są bardzo skąpo potraktowane a ksiązki to tłumaczą często z poziomu praktyka. Zresztą to tylko propozycja.

----------

## fallow

Nie bede sie rozpisywal choc moglbym  :Smile: 

Sprzeciwiam sie : 

- podawaniu wszystkich informacji n00bom na tacy, wystarczy poczytac dokumentacje.

- stawianiu systemu za nich czytajac i odpowiadajac na kazde najbzdurniejsze pytanie w kolejnych watkach ( np. jak nazywa sie modul do mojej sieciowki ). Niedlugo pojawia sie pytania "ktorym buttonem wylaczyc kompa albo w ktorym momencie instalacji gentoo lepiej jest pierdnac". [chcialem powiedziec dobitnie]. 

IMHO to trzeba sie troche opamietac ( z ta pomoca i prowadzeniem za raczke ) i po prostu TEPIC GLUPOTE I LENISTWO.

Jak ktos nie moze ZROZUMIEC cholernie dobrze napisanego handbooka gentoo to niech sprobuje za 2 lata, jesli dalej nie pomoze to lepiej sprobowac innego systemu. 

Forum moze sluzyc do rozwiazywania problemow , dyskusji nad roznymi rozwiazaniami i wielu innych rzeczy , ale nie do tego aby ktos czytal ZA MNIE TO CO SAM MAM PRZECZYTAC I O CO PROSZA MNIE AUTORZY SYSTEMU KTORY INSTALUJE I UZYWAM.

SLOWO KONCOWE : 

czy to takie nowe , ze w takim systemie jak linux czytanie dokumentacji jest wymagane ? 

* TAK - , jesli to dla Ciebie nowosc , to teraz juz przynajmniej wiesz.

* NIE - , no wlasnie , wiec uczmy ze to nie jest nowosc a podstawa  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## univac^

fallow++  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

++fallow (chociaz raz kazdemu mozna powiedziec gdzie jest handbook i google... ale tylko raz  :Smile: 

----------

## rofro

A może stworzyć na http://wiki.gentoo.pl artykuł "Gentoo dla nowych" i tam ich odsyłać? Z czasem taki nowy sam by mógł poprawiać, dodawać. Nauka przez tworzenie daje najlepsze rezultaty. Co wy na to?

Roman

----------

## _troll_

 *rofro wrote:*   

> A może stworzyć na http://wiki.gentoo.pl artykuł "Gentoo dla nowych" i tam ich odsyłać? Z czasem taki nowy sam by mógł poprawiać, dodawać. Nauka przez tworzenie daje najlepsze rezultaty. Co wy na to?

 uwazam, ze warto sprobowac, chociaz dokladnie taka role pelni APEL - ilu ludzi go czyta??  :Neutral:  labo inaczej - ilu ludzi go NIE czyta??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## szolek

Szczerze mówiąc dopiero teraz go przeczytałem. Korzystam z kilku forum równocześnie i nie wątpliwie nie jest mi obce czego oczekujecie.

 *Quote:*   

>  (...) Jeśli będzie trzeba, polecą bany. Przykre, ale prawdziwe.(...)
> 
> (...)Obowiązkowo do przeczytania(...)

 

Dobre ale jako istnie srogi regulamin, od czytania którego można dostać dreszczy.

Ale bez przesady idea mi się jednak podoba i wcale tego nie chce krytykować.

Ten apel powinien zostać w niezmienionej formie.

Ale powitać nowych należy inaczej.

Jak ?

Tak jak forumowicze openBSD? Stanowczo tu powiem NIE.

Odwaliliście KAWAŁ DOBREJ ROBOTY!!! Należy to podkreślić. Dokumentacje które tłumaczycie są przygotowane rzetelnie poprawiane w taki sposób by nie budziły cienia wątpliwości. Dlaczego się nie macie pochwalić. Wychwalić tego co włożyliście w tą dystrybucje. Nie powiem że to jest mało. Mimo tego chcecie dalej pomagać i tworzyć WSPÓLNE DOBRO. To nawet więcej niż robią panowie mistrowie. A oni potrafią się chwalić. Aż mnie wkurzają ulotki za wycieraczką, czy w skrzynce na listy.

Tu wystarczy dobra jedna krótka treściwa informacja dla nowych której przeczytanie nie zajęło by więcej niż minutę a podkreśliło by ważność sprawy.

Uczciwy i zachęcający tytuł - coś jak sztandar który by dumnie powiewał na tym forum.

Na końcu kilkolinijkwego wątku umieścił bym adnotację, w równie dumnym tonie, do wspomnianego już apelu. Niewątpliwie będziemy tu go przestrzegać. I to powinno wystarczyć.

Sądzę że w ten sposób załatwi się całą sprawę początkujących. Chętnie bym jakiś głodny kawałek sklepał. Lecz na pewno doskonale by pasował tutaj podpis, poparcie dev lub modów.

POTEM DOPIERO MOGĄ SIĘ SYPAĆ BANY!!!Last edited by szolek on Mon Sep 19, 2005 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

hmm a moze by zrobic przyklejona liste pt "Lenie i nieuki" i wrzucać tam tych ktorzy notorycznie wykazuja sie "pracowitoscia" na odwrot? moze jakby ich publicznie osmieszyc to to by cos dalo ? lista nierzetelnych dluznikow nawet sie sprawdzila :), pozatym widzac kto jest na takiej liscie mozna by bylo po prostu olewac ich pytania czy cos... tak tylko pomyslem rzucilem ;p

----------

## szolek

Czemu nie.

 A może jednak nie bo to nie etyczne.

Czy wizerunek tej dystrybucji ma być taki?

----------

## rane

Dopiszcie mnie na pierwszym miejscu.

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## psycepa

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Czemu nie.
> 
>  A może jednak nie bo to nie etyczne.
> 
> Czy wizerunek tej dystrybucji ma być taki?

 

dlaczego nieetyczne, 

uwazam, ze nawet bardzo etyczne

i moze byc skuteczne

----------

## Bako

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Czemu nie.
> 
>  A może jednak nie bo to nie etyczne.
> 
> Czy wizerunek tej dystrybucji ma być taki?

 

szolek ma racje.

Pierwsze co rzucilo mi sie w oczy na forum gentoo to przyjazne nastawienie  :Smile: . Tutaj nawet jak ktos zada "populane pytanie" to nie odstaje odpowiedzi "szukaj na google", tylko dokladny link do podobnego problemu. Fakt, ze za n'tym razem to moze razic, ale wtedy ten ktoremu sie pomoglo, sam (gdy juz pozna forum) bedzie odsylal innych do znanych mu topikow. Jest opcja szukaj, ale w gaszczu wielostronicowych watkow ciezko czasem znalesc te jedna odpowiedz, co innego jak sie samemu bralo udzial w tej dyskusji od poczatku.

No chyba, ze dazycie do tego co jest na #linux.pl : 

-nie dzialaja mi X'y

-kick ("to se napraw")

 :Smile: , czlowiek nawet nie moze wyjasnic co i jak.

----------

## univac^

Raczej nikt tu nie ma zamiaru stawiac komus gentoo poprzez forum.

----------

